# Friends looking for a rehomed GS



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm posting for some friends of mine that are looking for a 18 month-4 yr old GS looking for a home. I don't know if it is o.k. to post this request. I did not see anywhere to post in the adoption forum but in all honesty I'm heading out to work and did not have a ton of time to look. They have 4 small children so they need a dog that has been "tested" in that kind of environment. From my reading here, I have been educating them that some Rescue dogs may have unknown backgrounds or be great in a short term foster situation but their true temperament is revealed. Because their kids are young they won't follow all the "dog rules" so they need a tolerant dog...although they plan on supervising and educating their kids, I know bad things can happen quickly! I believe they are willing to travel, pay for shipping and don't necessarily limit themselves to the typical adoption fee however b/c the husband grew up with rescued GS he has a hard time with the price of some of the older GS dogs for sale. We live in central Illinois. If anyone knows of a dog that might have known background, great kid friendly temperment etc please PM me! Thanks, Monica


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that the best bet is to have them start contacting rescues and explain what they're looking for. The rescue should be able to match the family to a dog based on what the fosters know about each dog.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

fam07 said:


> From my reading here, I have been educating them that some Rescue dogs may have unknown backgrounds or be great in a short term foster situation but their true temperament is revealed.


This is not accurate. 

While most dogs that end up with a rescue have an unknown backgroud, reputable rescues keep the dogs in foster care long enough to evaluate their true personality. My personal opinion is that takes about a month to get a good feel for a dog in the home environment. For a family with small children, working with a reputable rescue that temperament tests its dogs and uses foster care is absolutely the way to go. Most foster families have dogs and children of their own so you really get to know if the dog can handle it. 

I would be more careful about suggesting a private rehoming from someone you don't know because you have no idea if they are being truthful about the dog's personality.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I would be more careful about suggesting a private rehoming from someone you don't know because you have no idea if they are being truthful about the dog's personality.


This happened to me. I found a gorgeous male GSD/Husky mix on Craigslist. I spoke to the owner and she had nothing but great things to say about him. I decided I wanted him after she told me how great he was.

I brought him home, he was with me for 4 months, he was toy aggressive, food aggressive, not potty trained, he growled at people and I couldn't trust him. His owner completely lied to me. 

Have them go through a reputable rescue, do not suggest they go on craigslist or the newspaper.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am pretty anti rescue right now. I would say that they should look at some breeders who have retired breeding dogs or dogs who are not good enough in the sport who are looking for homes.

Seems that rescues can have agendas - and be just as dishonest or more dishonest than puppy mills.

Lee


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Seems that rescues can have agendas - and be just as dishonest or more dishonest than puppy mills.


Some might, yes, but not all. Just like not all breeders are dishonest, have agendas or are puppy mills. But some breeders do have agendas, don't they?

That's why it is important to do your research no matter where you are getting your companion from.

Let's not make this thread about personal issues.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> I am pretty anti rescue right now. I would say that they should look at some breeders who have retired breeding dogs or dogs who are not good enough in the sport who are looking for homes.
> 
> Seems that rescues can have agendas - and be just as dishonest or more dishonest than puppy mills.
> 
> Lee


Just because one rescue messed up in your eyes does not mean that others are like that.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

There is a GSD rescue in Champaign/Urbana area. Google Central Illinois German Shepherd Rescue and they should come up. I almost got a dog from them before I got Willow but I was the second on the list and the other family got her first!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. - German Shepherd Dogs Available For Adoption in Chicagoland Area, Northern Illinois

Look at handsome Cody :wub:

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We don't know how Cody, about 12 months old, ended up chained to a tractor and lying on top of a frozen pig carcass in 16 degree weather. He had no food, water or shelter. Lucky for him, he was rescued before being taken to the local pound or being shot. The kind person who was allowed to take him did search for his original owner with no success and then contacted GSR. She said he is a gorgeous dog with a wonderful disposition. He is friendly and exuberent; he seems good around all kinds of people , cats and other dogs. He is very playful and interactive, he seems eager to learn and willing to please.*
*







*​[/FONT]


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

fam07 said:


> I'm posting for some friends of mine that are looking for a 18 month-4 yr old GS looking for a home. I don't know if it is o.k. to post this request. I did not see anywhere to post in the adoption forum but in all honesty I'm heading out to work and did not have a ton of time to look. They have 4 small children so they need a dog that has been "tested" in that kind of environment. From my reading here, I have been educating them that some Rescue dogs may have unknown backgrounds or be great in a short term foster situation but their true temperament is revealed. * Because their kids are young they won't follow all the "dog rules" so they need a tolerant dog...although they plan on supervising and educating their kids, I know bad things can happen quickly! * I believe they are willing to travel, pay for shipping and don't necessarily limit themselves to the typical adoption fee however b/c the husband grew up with rescued GS he has a hard time with the price of some of the older GS dogs for sale. We live in central Illinois. If anyone knows of a dog that might have known background, great kid friendly temperment etc please PM me! Thanks, Monica











Alert! 



This would concern me for any dog. If we can expect dogs with limited intellect to behave, then we can expect kids to. 

I would be looking at what they are going to do with the dog when doing all the things parents do with kids through the years, what they want the dog for, etc. 

I guess people can do it, and I know there are families who do spend tons of time with their dogs when they have a bunch of kids, but I also see so many people with that many kids who go to work, then go to practices, games, events, and don't get home until 9pm. 

So they need to be honest with themselves in what they are going to do with their dog, and if they are being reasonable in their expectations of an animal. 

If that's all good, I would start working on the kids' obedience and training and then start looking for a dog who is fostered in a similarly busy home and who does well. Not one who tolerates it, but one who loves it. 

Pets in a home with 4 kids and two adults like this need to have nerves of steel. Serving so many masters - is not easy! Be like us having 6 bosses to report to - all with different styles and expectations. :wild:


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies/info. In my haste, to get to work I left out some key info. My friends are in contact with rescues. I just informed them that not every rescue is able/or completes thorough temperament testing. I rec that they ask very specific questions re: the fostering etc. I was really just putting out the request in case there is a breeder that has a dog looking for a home. That is how I found our Whippet, Sammy. He never made it to a rescue group. He was a show dog that hated the ring. His breeder was retired and elderly. The breeder I had contacted had taken the dog in hopes of finding a family home via the "grapevine". I contacted her at just the right time and within a week he was ours! He has been an excellent dog and I am so glad I didn't limit my search to Whippet Rescue only. My friends would never consider a "private rehoming" and are relying on reputable breeders/rescues. Fortunately, there are many to choose from!


gsdraven said:


> My personal opinion is that takes about a month to get a good feel for a dog in the home environment. .


Thanks I did tell them to ask very specific questions but wasn't sure how much time would be sufficient for rescues to know the dog.



LaRen616 said:


> German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. - German Shepherd Dogs Available For Adoption in Chicagoland Area, Northern Illinois
> 
> 
> Look at handsome Cody :wub:
> ...


*

Thanks! I think might be investigating this dog already!



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:



Pets in a home with 4 kids and two adults like this need to have nerves of steel. Serving so many masters - is not easy! Be like us having 6 bosses to report to - all with different styles and expectations. :wild:

Click to expand...

Thats exactly what they are looking for! And I don't think it is unrealistic if they are patient. The reality is with kids wether it is 1 or multiple they do not follow/remember the rules 100% of the time. That's why finding the right dog is crucial.



wolfstraum said:



I would say that they should look at some breeders who have retired breeding dogs or dogs who are not good enough in the sport who are looking for homes.

Lee

Click to expand...

That is what my intention was...just want to put the need out there. Thanks for your feedback.*


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Another downer here. The notion that families with small kids are fighting to foster for rescue and that rescues are full of perfect gsds living with families with many kids is pretty naive. There are some exceptions, but typically families with 4 kids are too busy to bother with volunteering for rescue. Those who do, their children are usually dog savvy and know how to terat an animal.

As adopters, large families are often too busy to train the dog and the puppy that is adopted out as well behaved and trained gets returned after forgetting the commands that it was taught in rescue as well as the housebreaking.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

One of my neighbors has a house full of kids and not only do they walk and play with their dogs every day but they come over and play with Mac as well.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

If they are interested in adopting a retired breeder I do believe my breeder has some. She is in Norther IL, you can PM me if you want more information. In this case your looking at dogs about 7 yrs old. I have adopted from her myself along with purchasing a puppy.


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

I can see both sides here. We are a "choose to be at home family" so I feel like our dogs get a lot of attention and stimulation. In fact, I have to remember to work on crating etc b/c I don't want our puppy to freak out when there is an occasion that we are all gone at the same time! On the other hand, I know that there are families that are very busy with outside activities etc and adding a dog to that busy mix might not be fair to the dog. I would hate for someone to think that we shouldn't have dogs b/c we have five kids.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

fam07 said:


> I can see both sides here. We are a "choose to be at home family" so I feel like our dogs get a lot of attention and stimulation. In fact, I have to remember to work on crating etc b/c I don't want our puppy to freak out when there is an occasion that we are all gone at the same time!


 Monica, Same here!




fam07 said:


> On the other hand, I know that there are families that are very busy with outside activities etc and adding a dog to that busy mix might not be fair to the dog. I would hate for someone to think that we shouldn't have dogs b/c we have five kids.


 I see both sides too but in my personal experiences...more kids means more playmates and dog walkers. 

Anyway did you see this rescue in Wisconsin posted by LaRen?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> Anyway did you see this rescue in Wisconsin posted by LaRen?


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...089-madison-1-2-yrs-old-f-sable-gorgeous.html

She is BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

here's the link
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...089-madison-1-2-yrs-old-f-sable-gorgeous.html


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> Anyway did you see this rescue in Wisconsin posted by LaRen?





LaRen616 said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...089-madison-1-2-yrs-old-f-sable-gorgeous.html
> 
> She is BEAUTIFUL :wub:


She is beautiful. Does this family have experience with German Shepherds? I would make sure that someone experienced does a good evaluation on her if the family considers her. I'm the furtherest things from an expert on lines but she looks like she could be working lines and may be a lot of dog for a family with 4 young kids expecially if they aren't experienced.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...089-madison-1-2-yrs-old-f-sable-gorgeous.html
> 
> She is BEAUTIFUL :wub:


must have posted at the same time haha


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay I have an opinion all my own. First, what are the ages of the kids. 4 (small) kids?! Whats small to one person, isn't small to another. I have a 3 year old, who is small, but is PERFECT with our GSD and our Lab! She is great with all dogs. It's how the kids were raised and taught to act around dogs. Most kids who are well behaved and taught to be NICE to dogs, shouldn't have a problem bringing in a rescued dog. 

There is NOTHING wrong with a rescue dog. When you have a good rescue, who understands your lifestyle, and needs of the FAMILY as a UNIT. Should be able to place a perfect dog for you! Most rescues won't just hand over a dog without doing a real evaluation on the family to begin with. 

This family sounds active, and if they want to RESCUE, why not let them!? Seriously? Why are you discouraging a GSD finding a forever home to a family, which seems to me, to have no red flags. Were an active family, and our GSD isn't negleted, deprived, or abused. He is spoiled, he goes to training. Just because people are out and about alot, doesn't mean they can't take their GSD with them, or that they won't have time for a "rescue". 

If you discouraged everybody from rescuing a GSD, then where would we be? We'd have a lot more GSD's who need to be pulled from kill shelters dying, because the rescues have no room. 

Think about it. I see no red flags. Let them rescue! I'm sure they will find a PERFECT fit for this family!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

:thumbup:


WarrantsWifey said:


> Okay I have an opinion all my own. First, what are the ages of the kids. 4 (small) kids?! Whats small to one person, isn't small to another. I have a 3 year old, who is small, but is PERFECT with our GSD and our Lab! She is great with all dogs. It's how the kids were raised and taught to act around dogs. Most kids who are well behaved and taught to be NICE to dogs, shouldn't have a problem bringing in a rescued dog.
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with a rescue dog. When you have a good rescue, who understands your lifestyle, and needs of the FAMILY as a UNIT. Should be able to place a perfect dog for you! Most rescues won't just hand over a dog without doing a real evaluation on the family to begin with.
> 
> ...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Seriously? Why are you discouraging a GSD finding a forever home to a family, which seems to me, to have no red flags.


The only things we know about this family is that they have 3 small kids and want a GSD. We don't know enough about them to say that there are no red flags. We have no idea their level experience, the kids exposure to the dog, their schedules, what their home is like etc. They have been encouraged to work with either a reputable rescue or a reputable breeder. Someone who will evaluate the parents, kids, their home life and check references. 

It's easy to be on the internet and so "Yes, rescue!" or "No, way, a dog isn't for you" but the reality is it isn't up to any one of us on here. The people who have told them to think about getting a dog (not just rescuing but adding a GSD in general to their family) are people with years of experience of seeing what goes wrong when you make a decision like this hastily (which I am not saying is what they are doing).

There are many liability reasons why a rescue would be caution placing a dog with 2 young children. One mistake can put a rescue out of business, which isn't to say that the right dog can't be found in rescue just that it will take time and careful consideration of all parties involved (and believe it or not, we aren't involved!).


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> The only things we know about this family is that they have 3 small kids and want a GSD. *We don't know enough about them to say that there are no red flags.* We have no idea their level experience, the kids exposure to the dog, their schedules, what their home is like etc. They have been encouraged to work with either a reputable rescue or a reputable breeder. Someone who will evaluate the parents, kids, their home life and check references.
> 
> It's easy to be on the internet and so "Yes, rescue!" or "No, way, a dog isn't for you" but the reality is it isn't up to any one of us on here. The people who have told them to think about getting a dog (not just rescuing but adding a GSD in general to their family) are people with years of experience of seeing what goes wrong when you make a decision like this hastily (which I am not saying is what they are doing).
> 
> There are many liability reasons why a rescue would be caution placing a dog with 2 young children. One mistake can put a rescue out of business, which isn't to say that the right dog can't be found in rescue just that it will take time and careful consideration of all parties involved (and believe it or not, we aren't involved!).



Then leave it up to the RESCUE to find out about them.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Sides, no matter what we say, it's not going to change their mind if they want to rescue a GSD or not....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Then leave it up to the RESCUE to find out about them.


Who is doing anything but? We can post concerns and the rescue will hopefully do all that rescues are supposed to do to determine match. Which goes beyond anything on the internet - it includes observation, discussion and thorough screening.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Then leave it up to the RESCUE to find out about them.


Which was exactly what my point was. 



gsdraven said:


> It's easy to be on the internet and so "Yes, rescue!" or "No, way, a dog isn't for you" but *the reality is it isn't up to any one of us on here. *The people who have told them to think about getting a dog (not just rescuing but adding a GSD in general to their family) are people with years of experience of seeing what goes wrong when you make a decision like this hastily (which I am not saying is what they are doing).
> 
> There are many liability reasons why a rescue would be caution placing a dog with 2 young children. One mistake can put a rescue out of business, which isn't to say that the right dog can't be found in rescue just that it will take time and careful consideration of all parties involved (and *believe it or not, we aren't involved!*).


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I just wanted to post and say,this family adopted our female shepherd sophie and i just got an update the other day that i would love to share.

Andrea,

Wanted to give you an update on Sophie.

She has worked out fantastic with our family. She is so patient with the younger kids- I am very impressed. I am also extremely pleased with her protectiveness of our kids and home. She has displayed a strong urge to protect her family.

She gets played with a ton by Solomon our oldest boy. He has really stepped up and taken responsibility. He gets up with me a lot at 4:30am to walk her! She also gets walked in the evenings with our family- although with the oppressive heat I do it far after sundown so it is just usually her and I.

She is a regular in all phases of our life now. She is only in her crate if we are gone or overnight to sleep. Otherwise she is either at my side trailing me around the house wherever I go, or with Lisa or playing with Solomon.

We had her checked up last month- excellent health. 3 year rabies shots, heartworm medicine etc.

Her demeanor is just perfect for our family.


----------

